# Fox Transfer Dropper - Saddle wiggle normal?



## turbobeagle (Apr 21, 2017)

I just got a new bike that came with a Transfer dropper post. I've never had a dropper before so I'm not sure if this is normal. I notice there is quite a bit of lateral wiggle in the saddle. I took apart the clamp, looked up the instructions online, and reinstalled. I used a torque wrench to get the bolts tightened to spec. But that didn't help.

Is this expected with this particular seat post? I don't think there's anything else I can do differently.


----------



## sg10 (May 28, 2009)

I was just looking at mine the other day, it has some rotation "wiggle' to it, but still works fine.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I think most dropper posts will have some play. I've got a Reverb and Command Post. I can feel some play when twisting the saddle.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Both my Reverb have some rotational movement, and my Transfer. 
For the way they are designed, it's normal.


----------



## turbobeagle (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. I am curious why they allow for this rotational play. It sounds like it's not a design flaw, but rather an intentional element. We've had rock-solid saddle clamp designs for decades. I have a 20 year old hand-me-down cheap bike that has zero saddle wiggle. What makes droppers so special? Any ideas?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Only a couple dropper posts have no wiggle. One is the 9point8 post. There has to be some amount of free play for the post to slide or it will bind and not move. KS uses a roller bearing, but it still wiggles. Most post just use keys in slots to prevent twisting.


----------



## turbobeagle (Apr 21, 2017)

I don't quite understand. Why does there need to be wiggle in the saddle clamp in order for the stanchion to drop into the post? They seem like totally separate pieces to me.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Your post and in fact most posts use a hydraulic cartridge to raise and lower the seat. This style gives no rotation support to the stanchion. It's just a tube inside of a tube. They machine groves into the lower tube and use guides on the upper tube to eliminate side to side movement. Tighter tolerances = more friction and if dirt inside it will lock up. Some wiggle room smooths out the post and gives it a longer service interval.
9point8 uses an expanding brake that locks both tubes together so they resist rotation better. They also use spring loaded key ways.


----------

